# BCN - Beacon Minerals



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 September 2006)

I'm hearing some very good things about this float,

Apparantly one of its tennenments in North Qld near CDU's discovery is showing similar signs ie large 60-100m intercepts of sub 1% copper with good molybedum credits,


Will be a tight float of 34m shares @ 20c = $7m 

Not much of a mkt cap for a possible CDU follow up,

Anyone else heard anything about this float?


----------



## alankew (11 October 2006)

According to their website offer has closed early and oversubscibed


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 October 2006)

Not suprised, a few trusted brokers have said that based on previous drilling and modern interpretation and 3D modelling their could be a very large deposit lurking, hence I didn't hesitate to apply!

From the prospectus, the Nth Queensland Project:

During that time, a large intrusive-related polymetallic (Cu, Au, Mo, Ag)
mineralised system was discovered at the Cockie Prospect following the drilling of a coherent
Cu-Au soil anomaly. *Mineralisation was traced for over 600m along strike and to depths of 150-200m * along the contact between the Cockie Springs Tonalite and lithologies of the Lugano
Metamorphics. Peak grades obtained from 2m composite samples included 2.3% Cu, 0.3 g/t Au, 660ppm Mo, with better intersections including *62m @ 0.61% Cu, 0.15g/t Au (inc. 24m@ 0.9% Cu), 40m @ 0.8% Cu, 36m @ 0.6% Cu and 53m @ 0.5% Cu.*

*Within these intervals, oxide copper was intersected from surface, and provides an immediate focus for potentially mineable, shallow material. Intersections returned from this zone include 6m @ 1.8% Cu, 6m @ 1.5% Cu with rock chips also giving results of 4.3% Cu and 0.6g/t
Au.* 

The mineralisation is open along strike and at depth, with the historical drilling completed covering only 4% of the mineralised contact within Beacons tenure, which is interpreted to be over 14 kilometres long. *Soil sampling outside of the area drilled has traced the mineralisation for over 3 kilometres*, and is a priority target.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 October 2006)

Looks to be a dull opening   

Given the quality of the project and the hype around CDU I'll hold my shares and wait for one good media article or spec comment/recommendation which should really get the share price going


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 October 2006)

hmm opened very dull indeed, 

most sell orders are 25,000 - 50,000 units while the buys are 100,000 - 250,000 orders, so that shows that small IPO'ers are selling $5k-$10k holdings while bigger players are buying $20k - $50k chunks

So some large hoarding going on


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 October 2006)

There is a alot of $50k+ buy orders just soaking up the $5k - $10k sellers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 October 2006)

The buy depth vs sell depth is very interesting, 

Anyone else agree? Disagree? Have any thoughts at all?

Nizar? Juddy? Kipp? Alan? Sean? Ants? Alf? Beethoven? anyone? ? ?

Or am I all alone with this stock


----------



## pharaoh (21 October 2006)

Hi YT

I have not looked at it, havent had a go at an IPO for a while, just wanted you to see at least people were reading your thread   

Hope it goes well for you, if you're not in a hurry and dont need the cash, just bottom drawer it


----------



## alankew (21 October 2006)

YT I missed out through good luck? and not being organised.If the company is something you wanted in on but have been dissapointed with the initial trading just think that you havent had to pay any broker fees to buy so its more profit when you sell.I have applied for Northern Uranium but dont hold out much hope(if i get any and if I do it depends on the ASX on the day i think)Hope it does well for you.Alan


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Not suprised, a few trusted brokers have said that based on previous drilling and modern interpretation and 3D modelling their could be a very large deposit lurking, hence I didn't hesitate to apply!
> 
> From the prospectus, the Nth Queensland Project:
> 
> ...




Wow talk about hitting the ground running, the company listed on Friday and has already got a drilling program underway, now thats good management,

Well given CDU's proximity and the fact that stocks such as HNR and MOX are soaring on positive drilling this one will be interesting, they're following up the 'better intersections' better intersections including *62m @ 0.61% Cu, 0.15g/t Au (inc. 24m@ 0.9% Cu), 40m @ 0.8% Cu, 36m @ 0.6% Cu and 53m @ 0.5% Cu.*

This stock could really rocket and now I know why there are such large buy orders eating away at the small sellers,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 October 2006)

more $100k and $50k buy orders popped up this morning to chew up $5 - $10k sellers

It looks like the smart money is accumulating and has been since day one (friday list)


----------



## ALFguy (24 October 2006)

Yeah, been noticing this YT. Also some larger orders come in now and again and are filled pretty quickly. Someone's accumulating and so someone knows something   

Keeping a close eye on this now.


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> The buy depth vs sell depth is very interesting,
> 
> Anyone else agree? Disagree? Have any thoughts at all?
> 
> ...




Hi YT,

I'm back from the GBR. Decided not to buy the yacht. Was claimed to be 65ft but was actually only 51ft.....Had some good diving though.

BCN looks interesting by the figures you've presented. Lots of potential there. Watching closely.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 November 2006)

Results are out for 3 of the 14 drill holes

- 11m @ 0.5% Cu, 0.13g/t Au

- 100m @ 0.56% Cu, 0.11g/t Au, 1.1g/t Ag
 Inc 34m @ 1.0% Cu, 0.16g/t Au, 1.4g/t Ag, 150ppm Mo

- 45m @ 0.4% Cu, 0.11g/t Au, 1.2g/tAg
 Inc 13m @ 0.54% Cu, 0.2g/t Au, 1.2g/t Ag, 140ppm Mo
 Inc 3m @ 9.1g/t Au
 Inc 1m @ 17.8g/t Au


Nothing to great there but this company listed 3-4 weeks ago and is already churning out drill results,

Grades of copper are low, even with Gold/Silver and Moly Credits its only approaching 1% Cu

But given that strike looks to be over 1.5km long and about 100m wide and from surface to 100m deep it still looks very very interesting,

If the other 11 RC holes return some similar intercepts ie 50-100m but at higher grades, say 1% Cu min + credits then the project will start to look really tasty,

At 20c mkt cap is $8m so by no means demanding


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 January 2007)

Buying just cam on for no reason, so looks like some ann's are about to come out

I'd say the rest of the drilling results

+ the details of the loyalty options that were discussed in the IPO


----------



## noirua (15 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Buying just cam on for no reason, so looks like some ann's are about to come out
> 
> I'd say the rest of the drilling results
> 
> + the details of the loyalty options that were discussed in the IPO




Hi Y_T, This does look a big strike area, as you say. If assays improve the 12 month downtrend may be sharply reversed.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 January 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi Y_T, This does look a big strike area, as you say. If assays improve the 12 month downtrend may be sharply reversed.




They've only e listed for 2.5months Noi so its more like a 2.5month down trend


Still have to see next set of assays to judge,

It is a huge strike area and while assays so far aren't amazing they show the potential for a very large (ie 50-100Mt) target grading 0.5%Cu + credits of Au,Ag and Mo

The key is whether with these credits the Grade can come up to a CuEquiv of 1%+

If so than we're talking a very viable project here

I was most impressed with the fact that they started drilling a few days after listing!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Buying just cam on for no reason, so looks like some ann's are about to come out
> 
> I'd say the rest of the drilling results
> 
> + the details of the loyalty options that were discussed in the IPO





I knew it ann out today, the buying volume was a dead give away, insiders!

Potential Large Mineralisation confirmed at Greenvale

Cockie Trend Anomaly - A 4.5km long copper, gold, silver (Cu-Au-Ag) soil anomaly to the north and
south of the Cockie Prospect, open along-strike.
o Peak soil results included 800ppm Cu, 117 ppb Au and 600 ppb Ag.
Corella Anomaly - A 2.6km long zinc, cobalt, copper (Zn-Co-Cu) anomaly east of Cockie, the area is a
new discovery and appears to be hosted in felsic volcanics of the Lucky Creek Group, similar to those
that host the Balcooma Zn-Cu deposits 15km to the west. The anomaly is open to the south.
o Peak soil test results include 300ppm Zn, 600ppm Co and 300ppm Cu. This anomaly
also contained sporadic elevated silver, gold and uranium values.
Beacon Minerals has over 22km of potentially mineralized strike along the Cockie Trend to explore.

The other 11 drill hole assays are still awaited

This clearly has the potential to be a 100Mt grading around 1%Cu Equivalent (ie add the credits for 0.1-0.4g/t Au + 1-2g/t Ag + 0.01%Mo)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

25c is a clear resistance level from charts,

I think it'll have to do a bit more work to get through 25c

But once through its off to blue skies

Mkt Cap is absolutely tiny 

*@25c = $10m fully dilluted*

With around $4m in the bank and very active drilling


----------



## noirua (16 January 2007)

It looks as if the speculators are jumping on board.  Up to 30 cents already on the Y_T special - what is the destination though?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

Not sure where it could go,

I do know that theyre doing a 1:2 rights oppie issue very soon (they said within 3 months of listing and 3 months almost up

So that should provide support

Within 3 months I'd expect them to have a very rough JORC on Greenvale,

I reckon they'll easily get a 100Mt grading 0.5%Cu, 

But to be of real interest they'd need to get 100Mt@1% Cu Equiv, not sure if they'll get this until we see the remaining drill assays, but so far has potential to get the CuEquiv up to 1%


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

Sold my 100k @ 35c for a nice $15k profit, this post isn't meant to be a chest beater or a ramp or anything but rather caution to ASF peeps

Its run very hard over last few days, if you like the story I think you'll get a chance to buy in over the next week

Good luck


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

Well done again YT. You're a beacon of success the past year. (Pun intended   ) 

Should this be effecting GGY as well? Perhaps the JV has nothing to do with the section they have found this minieralisation in......


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well done again YT. You're a beacon of success the past year. (Pun intended   )
> 
> Should this be effecting GGY as well? Perhaps the JV has nothing to do with the section they have found this minieralisation in......





Lol, thanks K, lucky again I guess

Not sure re GGY, don't think this Cockie activity is covered by JV

Its getting damn hard now to find any good fundamental stocks that are undervalued and flying under the radar


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Not sure re GGY, don't think this Cockie activity is covered by JV



No, I've looked at the tennaments and it's not the same, but it's in the same general area I think.


----------



## camaybay (16 January 2007)

GGY's quarterly report refers to the Lucky Ck JV,eastern most tenements,  195 sqk, 10% of their Greenvale area. BCN's map legend shows the JV area and states  that the Corrella anomoly appears to be hosted in felsic volcanics of the Lucky Creek group. Cockie is located about 1 to 2 km NW on the map The JV was finalized in Nov according to ann 

DYOR


----------



## noirua (16 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Sold my 100k @ 35c for a nice $15k profit, this post isn't meant to be a chest beater or a ramp or anything but rather caution to ASF peeps
> 
> Its run very hard over last few days, if you like the story I think you'll get a chance to buy in over the next week
> 
> Good luck



Thanks again Y_T, followed you out with a 50% profit in 24 hours - Good Luck


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

I should remind peeps
*
Shares on Issue* 40m (only 20m quoted) + 20m opies (1:2 rights to come)
*
So 60m fully dilluted at prices above 20c*

*60m@40c = $24m* so not that tiny once you factor in total issued capital and opies to be issued


----------



## krisbarry (16 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Sold my 100k @ 35c for a nice $15k profit, this post isn't meant to be a chest beater or a ramp or anything but rather caution to ASF peeps
> 
> Its run very hard over last few days, if you like the story I think you'll get a chance to buy in over the next week
> 
> Good luck




R U sure?

More drilling results due within a week, speculation may drive the share price higher over coming days.  I am suprised you took profit at this point considering the announcement, and the rest of the results.


----------



## Kauri (16 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> R U sure?
> 
> More drilling results due within a week, speculation may drive the share price higher over coming days. I am suprised you took profit at this point considering the announcement, and the rest of the results.




   Results/ann today was actually soil sample results, usually they are taken with a hand auger at and just below the surface.      If she moved this far today on that, imagine where it will head when drilling assays are released..


----------



## krisbarry (16 January 2007)

There is the usual chatter over at "hotcopper" of possible Uranium, of course we cannot account for that yet, but must not rule it out either.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> R U sure?
> 
> More drilling results due within a week, speculation may drive the share price higher over coming days.  I am suprised you took profit at this point considering the announcement, and the rest of the results.




Well the mkt didn't give a hoot about the first group of assays,

I'll be back at lower prices if I can, but was happy to take a near 100% profit on this, I reckon its run hard and alot of buying is coming from HC peeps, who we've seen can turn negative in a second,

Current Mkt cap is $24m, I prefer YML so decision was simple

Always happy to leave some profit for others, good luck to all


----------



## krisbarry (16 January 2007)

I understand you taking profits, but looking the the share price action right now... you must be kicking yourself!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I understand you taking profits, but looking the the share price action right now... you must be kicking yourself!



Not at all my friend

I took the $15k profit and bought 100k JMSO at 15c, currently buying around 20c, so nice $5k profit there, I prefer to take profits when stocks get overbought short term (IMO) and then reinvest them elsewhere, while also waiting to buy back in at lower prices

Each to their own I guess,

p.s. I never do Harry Hindsight, never, you can't move forward if your constantly looking behind


----------



## Ants (16 January 2007)

Damn I leave the post and look what happens, misssed the boat..bugger! I missed yr headsnup on this one Yt and was just starting to watch it. I go away fr lunch and POW!  oh well... sorry this is of no use to anyone  just needed to vent lol :


----------



## krisbarry (16 January 2007)

Ants said:
			
		

> misssed the boat..bugger!




Who said you missed the boat?

If you like what you have read in the announcement then what boat have you missed?


----------



## Ants (16 January 2007)

Sure! I just meant the jump in price. I will be looking closer into this. Thanks stop.


----------



## stiger (16 January 2007)

There is bound to be some Press attached to this in the morning so I feel its run is far from over.I don't hold yet but seriously looking.Cheers


----------



## hypnotic (16 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Not at all my friend
> 
> I took the $15k profit and bought 100k JMSO at 15c, currently buying around 20c, so nice $5k profit there, I prefer to take profits when stocks get overbought short term (IMO) and then reinvest them elsewhere, while also waiting to buy back in at lower prices
> 
> ...




I admire you YT, i can't agree more with Harry Hindsight.... well done, you deserve it!


----------



## krisbarry (17 January 2007)

Heavy volume again today and no real signs of a retrace.  

The reasons being: 

* More results due within a week or so

* Buyers awaiting news of the free options issue

* Possibility of uranium

* Resource upgrades possible


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Heavy volume again today and no real signs of a retrace.
> 
> The reasons being:
> 
> ...




sounds like a whole heap of maybes ....I will watch for three to five day retrace thanks


----------



## krisbarry (17 January 2007)

Y.T. wanted a retrace below his sell price of 35 cents to re-enter and Snakey will wait for a few days...thats fair enough as T/A would suggest that but... is that foolish?

Time will tell!


----------



## Snakey (17 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Y.T. wanted a retrace below his sell price of 35 cents to re-enter and Snakey will wait for a few days...thats fair enough as T/A would suggest that but... is that foolish?
> 
> Time will tell!




No... its called being in control and not trading with emotions.


----------



## sydneysider (17 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I should remind peeps
> *
> Shares on Issue* 40m (only 20m quoted) + 20m opies (1:2 rights to come)
> *
> ...




Young Trader. Issued capital is 33,850,000 (not 40 million as you quoted). At 2 for 1 on the oppies add 16,925,000 (not 20 million as you quoted). There are an additional 6,000,000 unlisted oppies. At 40 cents fully diluted that is 56,775,000 shares at 40 cents valuation is $22,710,000 of which about $8,500,000 would be cash in the kitty. 

However, in the real world the oppies will not be exercised for some time and the public float is 20,000,000 shares, taking into account the unlisted shares the market cap is $13,540,000 of which about $3,750,000 is recently raised cash. So the market cap is tiny and the upside is loaded with potential (speculatively speaking). Good luck trying to pick a re-entry point.


----------



## krisbarry (18 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Y.T. wanted a retrace below his sell price of 35 cents to re-enter and Snakey will wait for a few days...thats fair enough as T/A would suggest that but... is that foolish?
> 
> Time will tell!




How is that retrace looking boys?   

Looks like its a buy and hold stock...when this happens all T/A and F/A rules go out the window


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> How is that retrace looking boys?
> 
> Looks like its a buy and hold stock...when this happens all T/A and F/A rules go out the window




Mate as I said having accumulated at 18c I sold at 35c for a near 100% profit, 

I moved funds elsewhere and made another 30% profit, now I have moved funds into another play, 

See I play it like this,

my $18k in BCN almost doubled to $35k, I take the whole lot and put it into a new play, which has a very good chance of doubling ie $35k - $70k, much better odds than my BCN doubling again, simple

If your accumulating BCN for more gains I wish you well,

Far too risky for me, why? Becaue that ann didn't change the fundamentals of the company, I knew the fundamentals a few weeks back when drilling results came out, all that ann did was with the help of alot of buying change the markets perception to the stock, as I've learnt over the years the mkt is a very moody creature, so clinging on to its positive sentiement was too risky for me.

Regards


----------



## stiger (18 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Mate as I said having accumulated at 18c I sold at 35c for a near 100% profit,
> 
> I moved funds elsewhere and made another 30% profit, now I have moved funds into another play,
> 
> ...



Good for you YT I'm just going to hold for a little while because I can.Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

I've spent the last 30 minutes tring to qualify any of these statements and all I can say is that they have a great web site.....

BSBB...

Maybe. 

It is still under construction - a bit worrying, for ANY listed company....

(sorry - I have this thing where I judge companies on their web site   )


----------



## sydneysider (19 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I've spent the last 30 minutes tring to qualify any of these statements and all I can say is that they have a great web site.....
> 
> BSBB...
> 
> ...




Are you refering to the Beacon Minerals web-site? It seems pretty comprehensive to me. My sense about BCN is that it is still very early days here BUT their current work program is very tantalizing and with a market cap of $13,500,000 it has enormous upside. They have outlined two very large anomalies (1) copper / gold (2) zinc AND they stress that is within 4% of the strike zone. 

There is also reference to uranium in the sampling program and there are unsubstantiated rumors everywhere. I am trying to do a quick study on the BCN lease location and other references to U in the area. Mega Uranium is very active in the area and owns three resources including Ben Lomond which carries grades of almost 6 pounds to the tonne of U (which Mega claim is the richest grade in Australia). My sense is that the speculation in BCN will get a lot more heated.


----------



## krisbarry (19 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I've spent the last 30 minutes tring to qualify any of these statements and all I can say is that they have a great web site.....
> 
> BSBB...
> 
> ...




Here is the prospectus, this may help

www.beaconminerals.com/pdfs/BeaconMinerals_prospectus.pdf


----------



## krisbarry (20 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Well the mkt didn't give a hoot about the first group of assays,




The reason was that it was only 3 drill holes and a few rock samplings, next week we will see the results of the other 11 drill holes...I suspect the market wil react very kindly to these.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Enjoyed a nice little day trade on that,

Can't believe how hard it ran on possible uranium targets   

Some absolutely huge buy orders going up $600k-$2.4m absolutley crazy!


----------



## Snakey (22 January 2007)

Well its a very happy new year to bcn holders
a very speculative move to 60 + cents this morning
amazing ....no proven resources and this thing goes crazy


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 January 2007)

Congratulations to those smart enough to understand what a tight share register can do to a stock price!


----------



## sydneysider (22 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Congratulations to those smart enough to understand what a tight share register can do to a stock price!




Bull markets have a habit of picking "favorites" and blowing them thru the roof. BCN is one of those picks.


----------



## krisbarry (22 January 2007)

Amazing run, and I continue to hold.


----------



## krisbarry (22 January 2007)

*BCN - Beacon finds uranium anomalies*

Beacon Minerals Ltd (ASX:BCN) has identified several uranium anomalies 
within a large calcrete drainage system at its Barlee Project, 200km 
north of Southern Cross in Western Australia.

The largest of the identified anomalies, Mondie 1, is over 2000m 
x 500m. All anomalies are hosted in an extensive drainage channel over 
16km long and up to 2km wide.

Beacon intends to advance the Mondie uranium anomalies through 
further exploration and will consider future development options once 
the extent of the uranium mineralisation at the Mondie anomalies has 
been defined and tested.

Calcrete-hosted uranium deposits generally occur as shallow, 
2-6m thick layers hosted in calcrete or playa/salt lake sediments.

Better known examples of calcrete-hosted systems of this type 
include Yeelirrie (35Mt @ 1.5kg/t U3O8 ) and Lake Maitland (32Mt @ 0.33 
kg/t U3O8).


----------



## krisbarry (22 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Enjoyed a nice little day trade on that,
> 
> Can't believe how hard it ran on possible uranium targets
> 
> Some absolutely huge buy orders going up $600k-$2.4m absolutley crazy!




If you had just held you would have nearly doubled your money, twice over!


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> If you had just held you would have nearly doubled your money, twice over!



Aaaah, the perennial question of when to take profits, and if you miss out on a little bit more, you have deemed to have failed. I think this mindset has led many a punter to disaster.

What do you think STC? Is there ever a good time to take profits? Like if you've made 50%, 100%?? What's your trading plan?

Personally, I have 2 plans, one for 'investments' and one for 'trades'. If a trade goes up or down the predetermined %, I bail. If the reason for an investment has not changed and the stock is going up, I'll let it keep going....if it's not going up, that's not part of the plan. Unless I'm going short of course which I haven't any at the moment. 

Perhaps YT traded this with a plan in mind.

Not saying you don't have a plan in the least, just wondering what your plan might be for this one?


----------



## exberliner1 (22 January 2007)

surely the best plan with stocks like BCN, MMB, GSE, and any number of quick positive movers is to go free carried once you are in the 100 - 200% profit range....that way you get your money back....plus a cash profit if you wish and still have a stake in any future longer term gains...

Currently I have a portfolio of 9 interesting stocks all of which are free carried - I must admit for me I haven't reached the free carried sell level on BCN yet - I got on board in the high 30s...

Today's ann was a bonus imo I am waiting for the assay results due soon... that should force another surge and a free carried situation for me..

EB


----------



## krisbarry (22 January 2007)

Sorry if I sound rude, just sometimes trading stocks and taking a 100% profit may seem smart at the time, but when the fruit is ripe, why not just hold and ride it out.

Sure he had a plan, but to take profits when only 3 of the 14 drill hole results had been released defeats the purpose. IMO

The Uranium story was also rumoured at the point that he sold, and has now become fact as of today, which meant more lost money.

I am not picking on you YT, as I know he has done very well, and I am proud of him, just still questioning the reasoning.

I am not going to quote share prices as this will only get me into trouble, but I suspect there is still much more left in this tank.

BCN is a very tight stock at the moment with very little downside IMO.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> If you had just held you would have nearly doubled your money, twice over!




Ifs, buts and maybes didn't fatten my bank balance, picking winniers FROM THE START and TAKING PROFITS did,

I can't believe how much its run, sure there'll be those who say but YT look at the fundamentals it has a long way to go, to them I'd reply, I'm just a simple young chap who happened to see these fundamentals along time ago when nobody else did,

I think its gotten way to carried away now, but as always wish everyone luck,


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Sorry if I sound rude,



Sorry STC I wasn't insinuating that at all. I think YT has quite a few irons in the fire and prioritises where his $$ go. If he sees a better option, perhaps he just transfers money from one that has ran really hard to another that he thinks is about to??....just thoughts. Each to our own, but a cunning plan for all trading is required...kennas


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> BCN is a very tight stock at the moment with very little downside IMO.





Except may for all those people like me who accumulated at AND BELOW 20C,

Sure alot would have sold for handsome profits like me, but there's alot who are still holding, they can afford to sell at alot less than all who've gotten on board in the last few days can and still make a profit

All the best


----------



## krisbarry (22 January 2007)

A mate of mine traded on DYL, and took a hansome profit of $50,000, I was very proud of him *BUT*...  Had he just have left it now he would be sitting on over $1 million.

Moral of the story is....sometimes we see a profit as being nice and must lock it in, but sometimes that profit can run like the wind and make us even more that we had imagined in our wildest dreams.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> A mate of mine traded on DYL, and took a hansome profit of $50,000, I was very proud of him *BUT*...  Had he just have left it now he would be sitting on over $1 million.
> 
> Moral of the story is....sometimes we see a profit as being nice and must lock it in, but sometimes that profit can run like the wind and make us even more that we had imagined in a wildest dreams.



This is getting a little off track, but I think every trader has that story. For me it's AGS. I held quite a bit of it over a year ago and sold and bought back in after I had locked in profits and the stock continued the run. I even sold some more today. However, 15 cents to 2.25....  But it's still paid for a few beers this year! Very happy. It could go to $10, and I'd still be happy with my decisions. Maybe.


----------



## exberliner1 (22 January 2007)

cliche time...let's face it guys....no one ever went broke taking profits....try selling some (not all) next time you want to lock in the gains....get your money back and a cash profit for the next one but always leave some stock behind when you exit...there is no stress in watching a free carried holding go up and down...

EB


----------



## krisbarry (23 January 2007)

*What a sexy chart:*

The lid has really been blown off this stock


----------



## krisbarry (23 January 2007)

*Beacon pulls some uranium from hat*

January 23, 2007

EXPLORERS which long ignored the potential for uranium on tenements prospective for gold and base metals might soon be stealing a page from the Beacon Minerals playbook.

Beacon's shares soared 70 per cent in trading yesterday after it announced its Barlee gold project in Western Australia had suddenly been deemed prospective for uranium as well.

Beacon made no mention of uranium prospectivity at Barlee in its prospectus before listing in October, consistently describing it as a gold project that could also be prospective for nickel.

But it cost very little for Beacon to discover the yellowcake potential. No soil samples or drill holes were needed. Managing director Lyle Thorne said the company simply re-examined old radiometric surveys conducted by the WA government.

Beacon said the strongest target, the Mondie 1 anomaly, was over 2000 metres by 500 metres in size. It noted the possibility Mondie was a shallow, salt lake uranium deposit like Rio Tinto's giant Kintyre find in WA.

"We're talking about a company that hasn't put a single drill hole down yet and hasn't tested these things," Fat Prophets analyst Gavin Wendt said. "The risks are high and the chances are low … at the moment investors aren't exactly thinking long term."

Mr Thorne said Beacon received the uranium data last week and released it to the market yesterday morning as soon as there was confirmation the tenement had been pegged.

Since listing in October, Beacon experienced several days in which no shares changed hands. But since it announced some promising soil samples from its Greenvale base metals project in Queensland last week, millions of shares have traded each day. With nearly 19 million shares changing hands yesterday, it was the fifth-most traded stock.

Punters on internet message forum HotCopper were certainly excited about the stock. But many were especially impressed that one poster, with the handle "The Apprentice", had last week predicted Beacon would make a uranium announcement yesterday. He also accurately predicted the timing of the the Greenvale release. Shares had risen to 22c from 17c a day ahead of the announcement.

"The Apprentice" claimed "a source" had seen presentations on both announcements before they were released.

When asked about the message board postings yesterday, Mr Thorne said he had never heard of HotCopper. He added the company had made no broker presentations in the past week.

Beacon shares closed 15.5c higher at 55c yesterday, having traded as high as 67c. It is up 150 per cent since last Tuesday.

source:

http://www.smh.com.au/news/business/beacon-pulls-some-uranium-from-hat/2007/01/22/1169330827259.html


----------



## sydneysider (23 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> *What a sexy chart:*
> 
> The lid has really been blown off this stock




The chart u quote does not have yesterday's trading of over 18,000,000 shares recorded. This is the heaviest days trading since the run started. Market cap is still very small (under 20 million dollars). IMHO we might see a lot more bullishness. BCN has identified one 5 km mineralized cu ag au zone from soil sampling (zone is open) on which they have drilled out a very small 500 meter section. They have also identified a seond parallel zone 3 kms long (and open) from soil sampling that carries zinc values. The release of data  from three holes drilled late last year seems to indicate that part of the 5 km system carries potentially economic grades up to 100 meters wide. Good luck to all longs


----------



## krisbarry (23 January 2007)

*Beacon starts drilling at Barlee gold targets*

Beacon Minerals Ltd (ASX code: BCN) has commenced a four-week 6000-metre RAB-Aircore drilling program at its wholly-owned Barlee project, 200 
kilometres north of Southern Cross in Western Australia.

The drilling program will test a number of significant gold intercepts and anomalies in the area, along a 3km strike zone.


----------



## danewbee (23 January 2007)

Typical day traders's job to fire this stock up. Be aware: the selling may well begin already...


----------



## krisbarry (23 January 2007)

There is no proof of that just yet, so no need to get carried away with a one liner comment.

Profit taking...yes, T/A suggests that today was meant to be profit taking, but with the suprise announcement messing up the plans of profit takers it did leave things all over the place.

Not to mention the 11 drill hole results due out from today onwards....no wonder BCN traded up, down and sideways.


----------



## krisbarry (24 January 2007)

Here is my example:

As you can see the first correction was followed by the next leg up.  We are now in the second correction period, ready for the next leg up.

You will most likely find BCN trading higher this arvo.


----------



## TradeStats (24 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Here is my example:
> 
> As you can see the first correction was followed by the next leg up.  We are now in the second correction period, ready for the next leg up.
> 
> You will most likely find BCN trading higher this arvo.





Both leg ups were associated with an announcement, so we need good results from the Cockie Prospect RC drilling programme to come in shortly otherwise IMO the correction may be extended and the SP may fall further, which would not be goods news, as I bought back in this morning @0.54 in anticipation that the announcement may have been recieved this week, only to see it close @0.515.

In the previous Greenvale announcement (16/01/07),it stated that these were expected within the next 1 -2 weeks, which means an announcement could potentially be as late as the end of next week.


----------



## krisbarry (25 January 2007)

TradeStats said:
			
		

> In the previous Greenvale announcement (16/01/07),it stated that these were expected within the next 1 -2 weeks, which means an announcement could potentially be as late as the end of next week.




You do mean early next week, 2 weeks from the 16th makes the 30th.


----------



## krisbarry (25 January 2007)

My entry point is 38 cents, so I am well in profit with this one, and not trading it at all, just holding.


----------



## krisbarry (27 January 2007)

*BCN market update: 

Market Cap of just over $10 million, with $3.75million cash in the bank*. 

· Uranium, Copper, and Gold. 

· 2 drilling programs underway 

· 11 Drill hole assay results due 

· Bonus loyalty options being issued with months. 

· A rapid rise is share price 

· BCN is certainly being compared to CDU


----------



## crazyjimsmith (27 January 2007)

33.8 million issued shares. 21.5 million listed shares.

6 million options.

Fully diluted 40 mill shares at 50c = $20 mill market cap!

Which is still good value in my opinion.


----------



## stiger (27 January 2007)

The thing with this one is do you hold or sell? I sold, however it was greed that made me do it.Imho there is a fair to great poss. of sp going much higher so I am watching closely atm.Cheers.


----------



## Halba (27 January 2007)

is there anything to suggest there is u there other than an anomaly???


----------



## krisbarry (29 January 2007)

BCN running hot today, looks like drilling results are on their way.


----------



## powerkoala (29 January 2007)

still holding 
drilling results supposed to be anytime in this week


----------



## powerkoala (29 January 2007)

ann out...
hmmm.. so quick.. 
i just post it less than 5 minutes ago?


----------



## dubiousinfo (8 February 2007)

BCN has just announced its rights issue. Shareholders holding on the record date of 27/2/07 will be entitled to subscribe for opies with a exercise price of 20c at an issue price of 1c for each option.  Current share price of BCN 54c


----------



## alankew (8 February 2007)

I presume this will lead to a rise in SP?


----------



## powerkoala (21 February 2007)

can anyone please explain to me 
about the sp today...?   
thanks


----------



## kanaida (26 March 2007)

SP rising with increased volume.. could it be due to company presentation or more?


----------



## kanaida (27 March 2007)

WOW  up another 8% today... does anyone know why?


----------



## fma007 (27 March 2007)

Someone is accummulating big packets of BCN... maybe some big news coming up? Judging by the erratic buying behavour i'm hoping this is the case. Maybe someone knows something we dont'


----------



## juiceman (30 May 2008)

Trading Holt until Tuesday, or early ann.
Only info so far:  Significant Acquisition?
Personal stock held
Good luck to holders


----------



## BESBS Player (23 April 2009)

Might be worth having a look at this one as a BESBS play or a hold through to results for the more adventurous. 
Disclosure straight up...I have purchased at .007c for the following reasons:

* Drilling to commence on April 25 at the Barlee Gold project - a significant event in this company's history. 
* SP has drifted southward for many months, only starting to recover a little as the next round of drilling approaches.
* Great leverage available at these entry prices.
* The SP has spiked between 2-3c in the past on drilling news/activity, so think that some SP appreciation might occur from this low SP platform (even in these economic times).

DYOR...no guarantees in this market


----------



## Eloise (23 April 2009)

Hey BESBS,
I too like BCN bought a parcel at .005, i guess for me it was more "of a feeling" (i know not something to really go on) but out of my page long list of stox around this MC this one just seemed to stand out the most to me - hopefully whatever it was that "shone" out to me pays off! 
Good Luck
E


----------



## PubLunchMan (24 April 2009)

Hi Eloise & BESBS,

BCN's previous high grade gold intercepts at Barlee are impressive!

Initially, I was amazed punters were prepared to pay 0.007 for BCN considering their recent placement was done at 0.005 (great gains for the SI's). However after watching this one closely, IMO the large volumes going through sugguest traders or an existing shareholder has been happy to accumulate shares up to 0.008.

I hold BCN and BCNOA...

JB


----------



## BESBS Player (28 April 2009)

Lovely to see that the SP of BCN is travelling northward.
Now moved from .007c to .01c in 4 trading days. 
Interesting to see that it has attempted to go higher at times during the trading days. 

Suspect we are seeing a battle between traders selling for healthy profits and others trying to accumulate before we get closer to drilling results.

Happy to watch and wait for a little while on this one.

Holding BCN


----------



## PubLunchMan (29 April 2009)

Hi BESBS,

No surprise BCN were issued a speeding ticket today...

Coincidently, the first lot of samples were sent to the lab today- they must have looked mighty impressive IMO!

Over 10m traded in the first half hour suggests insiders were getting set...

JB


----------



## BESBS Player (29 April 2009)

Up, Up & away.....100%+ rise in 5 trading days. Go you legend, BCN 
Someone must think the first samples to the lab are worth a big punt!

Holding BCN


----------



## BESBS Player (1 May 2009)

Decided to take profits today. Bought at .007c (see April 23) and sold at 
.017c. For ten days, a 130%+ profit locked in is fine in this market.

I suspect that this will run again before results are released but at this stage, I'll play it as a BESBS/results play. There are always other opportunities out there to play the BESBS game  Nothing against BCN - this sale reflects my usual speculator/trading pattern.

Good luck to all holders...

No longer holding BCN


----------



## PubLunchMan (2 May 2009)

Hi BESBS,

Well done, I too took some profits however bought some more BCNOA on Friday:

Too much of a coincidence wiith 10 million shares bought in the first half hour on Wedneday with samples sent off to the lab the same day. Furthermore, on friday there was plenty of accumulation going on at 1.7cps- not your typical P & D IMO?

Last time round BCN experienced spectacular gold results at the Barlee Gold Project. This combined with the current follow up drilling (results due within the next couple of weeks) and the above shenanigans IMO suggests the next lot of results will confirm bonanza grades!?!

The majority of the Top 20 holders participated in the recent placement and IMO this confirms that they are all very confident about the prospects at Barlee..?

JB

PS: Previous results combined with last week's massive volumes IMO suggest that the recent drill cores had visible signs of gold in them!?!


----------



## wtang89 (7 May 2009)

BCN you beauty up 53% in like a week ^^. I bought some at 0.17, and now i sold half of it for 0.027c. Any1 interesting in their options? they are at 1.5c?.


----------



## johannlo (15 May 2009)

Something's happening.... up 30% so far today.... perhaps the drilling reports are in and look good? no official announcements though.


----------



## johannlo (18 May 2009)

Today's announcement: does anyone have any knowledge as how to interpret these figures?

"To date, results are available for the first four RC holes out of a total of nineteen
completed and the majority of the RAB drilling. Significant RC results received to
date include;
• 10m @ 11.9g/t Au
• 2m @ 21.3 g/t Au
The regional RAB drilling completed along wide spaced lines has successfully
extended the known strike length of the mineralised Halley’s Shear Zone by
over 1,000 m, both to the north and south. Other prospects also returned new
anomalous zones with better RAB intersections including 4m @ 1.4 g/t EOH, 11m @
0.3g/t EOH, 6m @ 0.3 g/t EOH and 12m @ 0.4 g/t.
A total of 2275m of RAB (122 holes) and 1853m of RC drilling ("


----------



## andione1983 (20 May 2009)

do you think buy or sell? is this company doing any good with its gold mining? could it be a keeper at this price?


----------



## johannlo (20 May 2009)

I entered at 2.6 so given potential + cash in bank (not going broke anytime soon) I'm keeping.

If you've already made a profit on this then may consider getting out as its looking pretty sideways, I had hopes the announcement would trigger another bounce but it hasn't.


----------



## UPKA (20 May 2009)

johannlo said:


> cash in bank (not going broke anytime soon) I'm keeping.




u might wanna check the quarterly report again, the company has lil over $1m left, in last 12mths the company spent over $2m... so you can do the maths


----------



## johannlo (20 May 2009)

Good point I was going on older stats. Thanks for clarification!!!!! 

Still even with the latest figures, assuming same cash burn rate as this quarter = cash left for at least 3 quarters then some padding. Not good at all I agree but still some wiggle room depending on how things pan out. But the lack of response to the latest drilling results is not encouraging.


----------



## frenchtoast (21 May 2009)

Anyone still keeping an eye on this stock? Obvious bit of action lately... very new trader so any feedback would be handy!


----------



## Eloise (2 June 2009)

For anyone out there interested, this is on the BCN site.

http://www.gtp.com.au/beaconminerals/inewsfiles/0906 Beacon Research JUN 09.pdf


----------



## Eloise (23 July 2009)

Volume up last couple of days - up over 21% today.
Drilling has recommenced so hopefully so results out by the end of the month?
This article has just been added to company website:

http://www.beaconminerals.com/Reports/Media Articles

Earlier this year Beacon Minerals Ltd decided to divest its interests in its
Baladjan and Djelidysu silicon plays – as well as its Kumushtak (silver-gold-copper) and Keptash (gold-molybdenum-copper)
holdings – in Kyrgyzstan to devote all of its efforts on advancing the Barlee project in its home state of Western Australia.  Located some 200 kilometres north of Southern Cross in the one of the state’s more lightly explored greenstone belts, Barlee covers 400 square km of highly prospective real estate and has only been subjected to a modest amount of aircore and RC drilling – work which has undeniably yielded a number of mouth watering results.  In early June, Beacon told the market that recent field work had returned a plethora of significant gold intercepts, including 8m at 24 grams/tonne (with 3m at 46.6 g/t), 10m at 11.9 g/t, 8m at 8 g/t, 5m at 
7.2 g/t and 4m at 1.8 g/t.  These high grade intersections were from both the last drill hole at the Halley’s East and Phil prospects, as well as from other targets throughout the Barlee project area.  According to the junior, these numbers complimented earlier significant gold results already released to the ASX. These included 27m at 36.1 g/t, 11m at 24.9 g/t,
15m at 11.5 g/t, 19m at 4.9 g/t as well as 14m at 3.76 g/t.  Prospective holdings All up, Barlee covers three exploration licences and sits in an area with very little outcrop, meaning early field work has relied primarily on soil sampling, RAB drilling and geophysics to identify targets.  Furthermore, modern exploration techniques have not been systematically employed in the region, which has meant only 5% of the holes thus far drilled in the tenements have gone to depths further than 100m. Also, less than 5% of the area has been properly scrutinised by wannabe miners.  “Prior to Beacon commencing exploration, several companies had undertaken sporadic
exploration over the area after the mid 1990s, but there had been no field work since 2002,” brokerage Intersuisse said in an investment note issued during June.  “Most of the prior work was reconnaissance in nature, with soil sampling and RAB drilling the main follow up exploration tools.  “Despite the identification of several interesting soil anomalies, there had been little follow-up prior to Beacon’s initial aircore drill program at Barlee in 2008.”  It was partly for these reasons that the exploration house decided to divest its international project portfolio at the start of this year to concentrate on its
WA holdings.  “Plus, with the downturn in market sentiment at the end of 2008, we found there just wasn’t the appetite in the market for projects in Kyrgyzstan – no matter how attractive they were,”  Beacon managing director Darryl Harris explained.  “The other problem we had was our cost structure over there was based on the US dollar, which didn’t help our bank balance given the negative foreign exchange rate movement.  “Barlee, on the other hand, was in one of the most mining friendly jurisdictions in the world and it was located in a neighbourhood that had an established track record for yielding gold mines.  Developing it was obviously going to be
cost effective and it had a lot more upside.  “So really, at the end of the day,
refocusing our complete attention on this project was a no brainer – furthermore, we found investors were more comfortable with the project as were the stockbrokers.” Geological settings As it stands, Beacon currently has two advanced priority targets at Barlee.  The first, Halley’s East, was originally identified as a soil anomaly and has since Drilling success a boon for investors been subjected to a wide-spaced RAB
drilling program.  Harris said a long section of the target had shown a plunging high grade gold lode which remained open at depth and, so far at least, indicated the presence of a typical robust Goldfields target.  “At this stage, it looks as if a familiar widely spread high grade and close-tosurface
expression in the oxide zone is overlying the narrower, deeper, primary mineralisation,” he explained.  Barlee’s second main target, the Phil prospect, is located on a structure parallel – and to the north – of Halley’s East.  Here, Beacon’s initial aircore drilling, which was following up historical anomalous RAB holes, returned gold intercepts of 24m at 1 g/t and 8m at 5.7g/t. This prompted the junior to carry out early RC drilling – an exercise that returned results like 14m at 3.7 g/t, 15m at 11.5 g/t as well as 5m at 7.2 g/t.  In reviewing the aeromagnetic data for the tenement, Beacon identified the north-east structural trend as an important control of the mineralisation
and, as a result, identified a total of 23 regional gold targets.  Harris said the strength of the intercepts obtained by Beacon over the past year, which he described as “quite stunning”, had seen plenty of investor interest in the junior. This had not only come from major shareholders, but also from the day
traders who recognised the value in investing in a stock that was proving to
be quite liquid and had demonstrated an undeniably healthy upside. “I think it’s fair to say our major stockholders are sticking with us in the long term because they see the value in these numbers,” he noted. “Also, there is no denying that gold is so far the commodity of 2009 – you can’t print 10% of the global gross national product in bank notes and expect there won’t be some kind of major correction.  “It has to be stabilised by gold, which, as usual, is essentially underpinning the world’s monetary system.”
Exciting future At the end of the day, Beacon looks set to follow in the footsteps of the list of other gold juniors which have recently had success in revisiting under-explored areas of WA.  “Look at Integra, or Catalpa or Regis
Resources – they have all shown that perseverance can pay off,” Harris said. “All three have stuck to their guns and are now on the verge of becoming part of the next wave of gold producers in WA. They have also added significantly to their respective market caps over the past 18 months.
“And they have achieved this through a level headed approach to exploration in areas which have been previously under-explored or under estimated. “Beacon’sshareholders, I believe, recognise this simple scenario – they see liquidity in our stock and they see our low share price and realise that they could substantially increase their investment  very quickly on the back of further exploration success at Barlee.  "Essentially we are in an under-explored region where, from our early drilling results at least, there appear to be healthy mineralised zones which sit under just 5-10m of cover.  “From here on in it is now a case of conducting more orientation work and improving our understanding of what the geological controls of this area actually are so we can fast track regional exploration and target the most prospective areas.  “We have an exploration goal of 500,000 oz and our ultimate aim is to
establish a potential resource base in the next 12 months that could be capable of supporting a stand alne gold project. “This is why the whole project and the future for Beacon are so exciting.” Barlee’s regional setting.
Halley’s East has been returning some good intercepts.


----------



## fzbkk (5 September 2009)

Beacon Minerals Limited Announces Issue Of Shares, anyone know how this will effect the stock price?


----------



## kerryo (24 September 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the new rights issue is 1:1 @ 2.2c ea ..... record date Sep 30th. The current share price is 2.4c ..... why would you bother buying the new shares???


----------



## fzbkk (24 September 2009)

kerryo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the new rights issue is 1:1 @ 2.2c ea ..... record date Sep 30th. The current share price is 2.4c ..... why would you bother buying the new shares???




Exactly, last Thursday they peaked at 3.5 cents, but lost it as quick as they gained it. I bought in a few weeks ago at 2.5 cents looking like I will sell and break even.


----------



## kerryo (24 September 2009)

What happens if nobody buys the new shares ... does the company try again, say at 1c ea? or in the worst case do they just slowly go broke.


----------



## Miner (15 January 2010)

BCN holders - are you on holiday still since Sept 09?
Did you notice David H at Eureka report recommended BCN and today it jumped 25%.
Funny enough there was no report of getting speeding ticket to them either.
The volume of transaction was about 7 times more than other days

Was it by fluke or more ?

Enjoy
Disclaimer : I am holding BCNOA


----------



## sambek (20 January 2010)

Half hearted announcement today? not sure what it really was saying however there must be something lurking in the not to distant future.


Disclosure: I am a holder of BCN


----------



## swm79 (16 February 2010)

looking good on the chart at the moment - good support building at this level. wouldnt be surprised if it started to move from here.

POG looking good for a break out too 

However the short term is dependant on the December drill program of the 26 RC and 157 RAB holes - proof will be in the pudding


----------



## ThirtysixD (30 September 2015)

Reviving a dead thread here.

But after selling gold from most recent milling campaigns beacon will be able to pay off the remaining debentures. Rough valuation will be around 6 million for a company with a market cap of only 4.5 million.


----------



## barney (10 August 2018)

Long time in the wilderness for BCN but they have a nice looking Gold Project with most approvals already in place.

Volume is still low, but my gut says keep a lazy eye on it for some movement


----------



## barney (27 August 2018)

0.02 looks done and 0.021 is being nibbled at …….. 

Looking for Volume to kick in at the 0.022 level and it might kick up a few notches.

I don't hold Stock but do hold long dated Options so any upward movement is handy


----------



## barney (30 August 2018)

barney said:


> Volume is still low, but my gut says keep a lazy eye on it for some movement




Its looking like my lazy eye and my gut may be correct

Beacon to issue an $18 million debenture note to bring their small low cost Gold Project into production in 2019

Very low ASIC … and easy dig open pit makes this a very attractive money spinner for a small Company with lots of future targets to increase the resource past the initial 5 year LOM

Currently in Trading Halt pending Further Funding announcement.  I suspect a bounce on Monday so hopefully a few punters got set with it.


----------



## barney (3 September 2018)

No fireworks on the SP as hoped …. Plenty of Supply at the 0.026 price so we will likely drift back into a trading range.

Company has secured $18 million in Debentures to progress their small Gold project into Production early next year …. Good position for a minnow to be in.  Probably need the POG to move to create more interest.

Back to watching the paint dry at the moment


----------



## barney (25 June 2019)

barney said:


> Company has secured $18 million in Debentures to progress their small Gold project into Production early next year …. Good position for a minnow to be in.  *Probably need the POG to move to create more interest*.




BCN playing out as expected ……. Soon into production and POG moving up. They should make some healthy cash over the next few years.   I hold long dated options on this but charts should follow each other.


----------



## Pollocks (30 June 2019)

My stock pick for July. Hoping for some positive news with the commissioning at the Jaurdi Gold Project underway.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 June 2019)

barney said:


> BCN playing out as expected ……. Soon into production and POG moving up. They should make some healthy cash over the next few years.   I hold long dated options on this but charts should follow each other.
> View attachment 95680
> View attachment 95681




And a high absorption (green rectangle).  Very Wyckoff.


----------



## barney (30 June 2019)

Pollocks said:


> My stock pick for July. Hoping for some positive news with the commissioning at the Jaurdi Gold Project underway.




I wont mind if you win this month as well


----------



## barney (30 June 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> And a high absorption (green rectangle).  Very Wyckoff.




The chart certainly has the right shape Gringo …  if last Tuesday's spike up to 0.032 cents gets cleared it will look even better.


----------



## Pollocks (30 July 2019)

Picked again for August stock competition. Hopefully it has more in the tank for next month.


----------



## barney (30 July 2019)

Pollocks said:


> Picked again for August stock competition. Hopefully it has more in the tank for next month.




Its been holding the recent highs with steady Volume …… Getting closer to generating cash.  Failing any mishaps, it should just continue to creep higher in the short term.

I still hold a lot of long dated Options so every tick up puts food on the table


----------



## barney (5 August 2019)

Pollocks said:


> Picked again for August stock competition. Hopefully it has more in the tank for next month.




Getting nibbled at today … up 11% on good Volume.


----------



## barney (5 August 2019)

barney said:


> Failing any mishaps, it should just continue to creep higher in the short term.




Near today's Close and the Heads are up 20% today to 0.042 and the Options up between 11% and 15%

The market is taking a lot more interest now with the rising POG … bring on Production!


----------



## barney (7 August 2019)

barney said:


> The market is taking a lot more interest now with the rising POG




Today's query by the ASX on Beacon's cash position didn't seem to dampen the share price. That in itself indicates that the punters in the know see the potential value in this minnow over the next few years (assuming the POG stays positive) …. 

Its been a long time coming for BCN, but managements frugal and professional approach seems to be impressing the market ….. 

Holding long dated Options on this one so every tick higher is helpful for someone ageing quickly

Positive suggestions on the market depth … and the Chart/Volume in general.

Holding in hope!!


----------



## myrtie100 (23 August 2019)




----------



## barney (24 August 2019)

Just announced a Cap Raise last week … Final details unsure but I believe it was/will be at 4.2 cents for around $8 mill from memory.  If it holds above 4.3-4.4 that would be solid.

Management seem to be doers and efficient …. (I hold long dated Options in BCN)


----------



## Pollocks (31 August 2019)

Picked again for September stock competition. Hopefully some news in the pipeline for September.


----------



## Clansman (31 August 2019)

barney said:


> Just announced a Cap Raise last week … Final details unsure but I believe it was/will be at 4.2 cents for around $8 mill from memory.  If it holds above 4.3-4.4 that would be solid.
> 
> Management seem to be doers and efficient …. (I hold long dated Options in BCN)




How do you define the price going up marginally and then another 200 milion shares being issued as "doers and efficient"
Nearly 3 billion shares on issue and nearly another 1 billion options?
It will be back below the raise price directly, these dogs are all from the same kennel.


----------



## barney (2 September 2019)

Clansman said:


> It will be back below the raise price directly, these dogs are all from the same kennel.




Do you hold??


----------



## Clansman (2 September 2019)

barney said:


> Do you hold??




Of course not. I recognise the DNA.


----------



## barney (3 September 2019)

Clansman said:


> Of course not. I recognise the DNA.




It's a Spec stock so obviously it has to be approached with appropriate caution. Each punter has to do their own research and make their own determination. You are totally entitled to your opinion if you think it's a dog stock.  I've been bitten by my fair share of "dogs" over the years so I keep a leash handy just in case. 

Regarding my interpretation that management are _"doers and efficient?"  _They've built a gold processing plant and brought their Jaurdi deposit into production in around 2 years.  That's a good effort in my book.

They have had to raise capital one more time recently which does dilute the register, but cap raises are part of doing business … at least they raised it while the SP is on the up rather than wait till the Company is desperate, unlike the Boards of many Specs. 

There are a lot of shares on issue as you rightly state …. I don't like huge share registers either, but in the end its the market cap which determines the value of the Co. … Currently about $125 million.

In reality, I think they are currently trading at about true value based on their current potential. Their future potential is still to be determined.  The SP has continued to trade above the cap raise price so punters can cut and run if they like, and the majority will have probably done well.


----------



## barney (1 December 2019)

Clansman said:


> Of course not. I recognise the DNA.




3 months down the track and it seems you were likely closer to the truth than I was @Clansman

Anyway, I still hold long dated Options and have picked BCN as my pick in this months Competition.  

I called them at "true value" around 4.3 cents …. You and the market says I was wrong … 

If I was right, then they are currently undervalued … hence my pick for this months Comp


----------



## barney (17 January 2020)

BCN meandering in a 3-4 cent range last 3 months.  Now Producing Gold as planned.  Profit margin on 3 month sales should be over $4 million ….. Market not overly excited about the recent drill results but generating free cash is a good effort given the time frame they did it in. 

16 January 2020   
JAURDI GOLD PROJECT PRODUCTION UPDATE 
*
HIGHLIGHTS*     Production continues to ramp up at the Jaurdi Gold Project: 

1,364 ounces of gold produced during the month of October 2019 1,511 ounces of gold produced during the month of November 2019  1,774 ounces of gold produced during the month of December 2019     
*
5,746.74* ounces sold to date at an average realised sale price of 

$2,184.47/oz for total cash  receipts of *$12.55 million*


----------



## Pollocks (25 March 2020)

Picked for April Stock Tipping Competition. Hopeful news in the pipeline. Also gold may be on the rise again.


----------



## barney (25 March 2020)

Pollocks said:


> Picked for April Stock Tipping Competition. Hopeful news in the pipeline. Also gold may be on the rise again.




Hope you're right Pollocks.   If you win the monthly comp its my shout!


----------



## Pollocks (25 April 2020)

New podcast with Managing Director Graham McGarry.

https://omny.fm/shows/the-crib-room/graham-mcgarry-beacon-minerals-core-components


----------



## barney (27 April 2020)

Pollocks said:


> New podcast with Managing Director Graham McGarry.




Market has certainly taken a recent liking to Beacon's prospects.

I hold BCNOB Options which have been lagging the SP just a little of late.

Won't be surprised to see the Options move a little higher soon.


----------



## jancha (1 July 2020)

I like the story behind Graham McGarry....It's not too often a director of a company continually does what he says. BCN going along nicely producing what they've anticipated. With the price of Gold looking good and the new Panther lease adding to the life of mine I believe they're in a good position to go one step further. Graham's a local and knows the land. Imo I believe it's only a matter of time before this little producing goldie becomes a bigger player. There's even speculation of a dividend after being debt free come September or further drilling..


----------



## barney (1 July 2020)

barney said:


> Won't be surprised to see the Options move a little higher soon.





jancha said:


> Imo I believe it's only a matter of time before this little producing goldie becomes a bigger player.




Been a couple of months of ranging since my last post, but the current price action looks likely to test the April spike high if the momentum continues. Looks a good pick for the monthly comp @jancha


----------



## jancha (1 July 2020)

barney said:


> Been a couple of months of ranging since my last post, but the current price action looks likely to test the April spike high if the momentum continues. Looks a good pick for the monthly comp @jancha
> 
> View attachment 105435



Hi Barney...yes the options are due in two years for 2.5c. Currently they're 2c which in comparison to the heads is actually higher. Always a good sign to see this. There's not too many Goldies producing on the ASX under 5c...I believe the past directors would have ruined BCN had it not been for McGarry...I don't know if you realize but the reason he's the Director was because the sale of a lease that he personally knew was an asset to the company. Previous Directors were going to sell it for a pittance. That's what brought about the takeover...since then he's done everything he's said he would. Wish there were more Directors like him.


----------



## Clansman (1 July 2020)

jancha said:


> Hi Barney...yes the options are due in two years for 2.5c. Currently they're 2c which in comparison to the heads is actually higher. Always a good sign to see this. There's not too many Goldies producing on the ASX under 5c...I believe the past directors would have ruined BCN had it not been for McGarry...I don't know if you realize but the reason he's the Director was because the sale of a lease that he personally knew was an asset to the company. Previous Directors were going to sell it for a pittance. That's what brought about the takeover...since then he's done everything he's said he would. Wish there were more Directors like him.




You seem to know a lot?  Can you please explain to us with historical data to prove how this option claim of yours works??????   I wish I wish I wish. LOL Or is it a case of "I really really need the price of the stock to go up"?  LOL


----------



## barney (2 July 2020)

Clansman said:


> You seem to know a lot?  Can you please explain to us with historical data to prove how this option claim of yours works??????   I wish I wish I wish. LOL Or is it a case of "I really really need the price of the stock to go up"?  LOL




I don't know if @jancha holds Options, but I do.

With the conversion date being a long way off, punters are still happy to pay a small premium for BCNOB, however, as you allude to, Option holders will be a lot happier if the share price trades high enough to get them in the money before the conversion date.  

If the share price is still trading at current levels in 2 years, option prices will come under increasing pressure as you suggest, and option holders will then "really really" need the SP to go up  In a nut shell, time is the key factor.


----------



## jancha (2 July 2020)

barney said:


> I don't know if @jancha holds Options, but I do.
> 
> With the conversion date being a long way off, punters are still happy to pay a small premium for BCNOB, however, as you allude to, Option holders will be a lot happier if the share price trades high enough to get them in the money before the conversion date.
> 
> If the share price is still trading at current levels in 2 years, option prices will come under increasing pressure as you suggest, and option holders will then "really really" need the SP to go up  In a nut shell, time is the key factor.





barney said:


> I don't know if @jancha holds Options, but I do.
> 
> With the conversion date being a long way off, punters are still happy to pay a small premium for BCNOB, however, as you allude to, Option holders will be a lot happier if the share price trades high enough to get them in the money before the conversion date.
> 
> If the share price is still trading at current levels in 2 years, option prices will come under increasing pressure as you suggest, and option holders will then "really really" need the SP to go up  In a nut shell, time is the key factor.



Yes I hold quite a number of options and no heads at present...bigger gain with oppies if the stock goes up in value also the opposite applies. BCN was my pick for the Month however I usually pick TNG ...up 60%...Oh well


----------



## barney (9 July 2020)

After hours announcement yesterday .... Someone exercised 1.7 million BCNOB options 

Only a small trade in the overall scheme of things ($42,000)

But effectively means they were happy to pay a premium to convert to ordinary Shares.

They could have purchased on market around 4 cents and sold the options for around 1.8-1.9 cents

In a nut shell, this punter whoever they are, obviously expect the SP to move higher.

When, nobody knows, but given the long churning period around 3.7 - 4.1 cents I wont be surprised to see the recent high at 4.6 cents tested fairly soon. We shall see


----------



## barney (9 July 2020)

barney said:


> They could have purchased on market around 4 cents and sold the options for around 1.8-1.9 cents
> 
> In a nut shell, this punter whoever they are, obviously expect the SP to move higher.




Mmmm .... Interesting ... large $80,000 sell order at 4 cents .... 

Fun and games for a little longer methinks


----------



## jancha (31 July 2020)

Yes imo games being played...debt free in a few months and with golds strength I'm surprised this isn't going forward with the rest of the goldies. Only thing I can think as to why of is LOM. Bod very astute and have local knowledge of the area. Time will tell but get the impression this is being held down.


----------



## jancha (28 September 2020)

Drilling results due out soon


----------



## barney (28 September 2020)

jancha said:


> Drilling results due out soon




Hopefully Jancha

5000+ mtrs of recent drilling completed 14th September, but Assay results delayed due to all the activity in the Gold sector (Companies words). 

The boys have done well so far, but a resource upgrade would be handy to get the SP moving again.

The 041 level has been tested a few times. Be nice to see it broken with good drill results. Waiting


----------



## jancha (30 September 2020)

barney said:


> Hopefully Jancha
> 
> 5000+ mtrs of recent drilling completed 14th September, but Assay results delayed due to all the activity in the Gold sector (Companies words).
> 
> ...



Yes barney important that BCN increase the LOM...BOD have done basically everything they have said with estimates on production only thing lacking here is LOM ....will be debt free come 14th of October when the 18mil debentures can be repaid. BCN could have paid a dividend but imo chose wisely to spend money on drilling and new leases.


----------



## barney (29 December 2020)

Company update on "The Crib Room Podcast" today.  The boys sound quietly positive of the future and will be looking towards paying a dividend next year and will consider a share buy back as well.  

Shallow depth resource is proving a genuine cash generator so if the POG remains similar, Beacon should do well over the next couple of years.

The Crib Room Podcast.


----------



## barney (13 January 2021)

The Beacon boys continue to make Cash (+$7 million for December) but the Share Price has been stagnant for a few months.  
Holding patiently.

From todays Announcement.

* Gold sales for the month of December were 3,115 ounces at an average sale price of $2,451/oz for sale receipts of $7.63 million 

 Beacon exceeded the higher end of December quarter production guidance with 7,870 ounces of gold produced, approximately 12% above the high‐end guidance  

 Beacon poured its first tonne of gold from the Jaurdi Project in December 2020   *


----------



## barney (21 January 2021)

Just pondering over some of the Stocks I have been holding/accumulating for a long time.

The Spec end of the Market is almost irrational at the moment with so many Stocks jumping crazy percentages of the back of any hint of positive news.

Meanwhile, I sit here wondering why this little battler has been stagnating for so long given what they have actually achieved.

In brief, recently:

Cash of *$24 million* during September Quarter.

They paid $18 million from that $24 mill to pay out an *$18 mill debenture debt 12 months earlier* than planned.

So cash of around *$7.8 million as at 12th October*

End of December Quarter just done .. Cash on hand of *over $15 million with 1000 oz of Gold in the fridge *as well.

So the boys are *Netting $7-8 million in cash every Quarter* with a Market Cap of just over $100 mill

At some point in time, something has to give here with those numbers.🧐

They are actually pulling those numbers out of a relatively low grade deposit. I can only imagine what they could do if they find some high grade shoots nearby.

Anyway, currently unrecognized by the Market it seems.  I will continue to hold until "Jeff" wakes up.


----------



## barney (12 February 2021)

Beacon is to pay a dividend ...... Not bad for a minnow Goldie       Total of .007 cps

With all the Gold they are drilling out of the ground, they have decided to share the wealth.  The Share Price has been meandering for a while so hopefully it might spark a bit of trading interest.


----------



## barney (12 February 2021)

Divi Announcement


Putting the Divi in perspective, it equals $7000 for every million shares owned.  Pretty impressive for a minnow  

If these boys can come up with a "life of mine" upgrade in their next announcement, we might finally get rid of ground hog day.


----------



## barney (28 February 2021)

My pick in this Months competition.   (Some of the below copied form the Competition Thread)

Company is to pay a total dividend of *.007 *cents before the end of March

The SP could easily drop once punters have locked in their divi, but there is also a chance that the Bigger fish might push the SP higher to lock in the dividend + sell into higher prices (if they plan to sell.)

If they don't plan to sell however,  they may try and squeeze the  SP down after the dividend is recorded to pick up discounted shares from fringe holders (before any push higher.)

Either way, I expect some movement higher sometime in the next 2 months. We shall see.

Rough calculation: If the Company's  BCNOB Options are all converted it should net them around *$15 million*

The dividend cost of all Shares on issue + converted Options will be around *$26 million*

So effectively, the Company will need to fund only *$11 million* dollars for the total dividend payment

Given they currently have around *$16 million in cash*, if Options are converted = *$31 million in total cash reserves pre divi

Post divi* the Company will still have about *$5 million in cash* and are generating around *$6 million per Quarter in gold production.*


This a minnow Goldie with a modest Gold operation showing the big Goldies how to run a Company in profit. 🥸

If they manage to substantially upgrade their current resource (on the cards) and perhaps do a *10-1 share consolidation*, they will have around* 377 million SOI at an SP of about 40 cents*

Given the cash margins they have been able to generate, I think they will start to get more "noticed" by the Fundies.

Hats off to Management! 

ps  Not to forget that the Company also *paid off an $18 million debenture debt* last October, *12 months ahead* of schedule.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 February 2021)

barney said:


> Company is to pay a total dividend of *.007 *cents before the end of March
> 
> This a minnow Goldie with a modest Gold operation showing the big Goldies how to run a Company in profit. Given the cash margins they have been able to generate, I think they will start to get more "noticed" by the Fundies.
> 
> Hats off to Management!



total unf divi is $0.007 or _*0.7c *per share. There are a few bill shares out there!!_



> _Optimisation of the Jaurdi treatment plant continued during the half seeing significant advancement in  throughput rates and metallurgical recoveries rise above feasibility levels.  Beacon’s performance during the December period reflects the consistent performance of the Jaurdi Gold  Project. The operations team have demonstrated that they can deal with the problems that the *unique characteristics *of the Lost Dog ore body provide them_*.*



Unique characteristics ... probably scares a few LT punters away.
I like the fact Head Office is at Boulder, not West Perth or Hay St

*Capital Works * 
Beacon has now purchased all long lead critical spares and the installation of 5 new process water bores and  associated pipelines.   During the half year Beacon advanced the design and approval process for:

a new circular Integrated Waste Landform Tailings Store Facility facility 700 metres north  of the Jaurdi Treatment Plant
Panther in‐pit TSF when mining is complete.    
In combination with the Lost Dog TSF’s, the above facilities will provide tailings storage for approximately 10  years at current processing rates. Combined with the extension of our borefield *we are future proofing the  operations*.
The major costs assigned to plant and equipment included purchase of a new Cat 980M for the mill feed, a  second Lime Silo,  mobile plant Wash Bay, LV fleet, mobile crusher and miscellaneous  parts  for  the  improvement of the process plant. 
The public road was rerouted around the Lost Dog pit allowing the mine to expand westward. 
EXPLORATION UPDATE  _During the period, Beacon continued to explore its near mill tenements, with a focus on ‘first pass’ drill testing  of conceptual targets and previously defined soil anomalies within the Dunnsville Greenstone terrain. Drilling  also targeted analogies and extensions to the Lost Dog deposit along with sterilisation drilling for the IWLTSF. Total meters drilled for the half year included 22,385m of aircore drilling and 1,777m of RC drilling. A further 15,000m of aircore  drilling is planned  for the  March  quarter  as  part  of  Beacon's ongoing commitment to exploration. _


----------



## barney (17 March 2021)

Options payment date is now past to qualify for the upcoming 007 dividend.

Ex dividend date is tomorrow.

I note the 14 million Share cap that has been sitting at 042 has been removed this morning as I suspected 

By removed I mean gobbled up by someone wanting the Div.

The big question is does it get pushed higher before tomorrows ex div

And how far will it drop after the Record Date (Friday)

I have converted all my Options and have pulled up a comfy chair to watch irrespective of what the Traders do from here.


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

Ex Dividend today for this little battler.

Early indications suggest it will drop 005 per share (divi is 007 per share)  That would seem about as expected.

If it drops further than the full divi amount I will buy more


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

Gotta love how these boys go about business  

On queue they announce recent new drilling results from the "Big Cat" area 

BCN LOM has been questioned, but all indications from management is they expect plenty of upgrades.

Currently generating around $4 Million cash per month 

An upgrade to 10 year LOM equates to around $500 Million  in revenue.

I'm backing the boys to do just that.


Early days at Big Cat but grades are getting higher as we go a little deeper. Still only down to 60 metres!  Positive. (holding)


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

Follow up Announcement:

A total of $17 Million was raised through the conversion BCNOB Options

$17 Million Ann


By my rough calculations, the Company had Cash etc on hand approx *$30 Million* pre dividend

Add *$17 Million* for Option conversion =

*Total Cash $47 Million* pre divi

Assuming approx *3.6 Billion SOI*  (After recent Option conversions)

Dividend payable by the Company approx *$25 Million*


So if I have this close, post dividend, the Company will still have *over $20 Million in cash* and are generating around *$4 Million* in additional revenue in Gold sales per month.

Not bad for a Minnow who poured their maiden Gold Bar in September 2019  Hats off to Management


----------



## frugal.rock (25 March 2021)

Now, how do I get my divvy @barney ?
Do they post a check or put direct deposit ?
Haven't found in my account yet.

This raises a general question, how do you know how companies  intend to pay? 
Couldn't see the info anywhere for beacon.

Most recent divvy from BVS was a cheque...? 
Cheers


----------



## barney (25 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Now, how do I get my divvy @barney ?
> Do they post a check or put direct deposit ?
> Haven't found in my account yet.
> 
> ...




I must confess FR, I am new to receiving Dividends given 99% of my share trading is Spec related.

Firstly, you will receive you divi, no question.

However, if you did like I did and forgot to quote your TFN on the Automic Registry site, then 40-47% (cant remember the exact %) of your divi will be sent to the Tax Dept 

So in effect you will receive about 60% of your div up front, and the rest will be lodged with the T/Man but can then be used to offset any other taxation in your tax return.

 I was unaware of the above, even though I did register my Banking details on the Co's share registry portal. 

If you havent received your div at all, you will need to register with automic and give your details and TFN.

You might like to contact the Co Sec Sarah Shipway as well to confirm the instructions.

All a bit annoying but this apparently totally kosher in these circumstances. The good thing is, I assume BCN will continue to pay divs in the future (prob 002 per share), so once setup it will become streamlined into your account. 

Still learning after 15 years of ups and downs 

Anyway, The Atomic reference in BCN recent ANN

Cheers.

_*The Company also would like to request that you check and update your banking details, please visit the share registry's online Investor Portal – www.investor.automic.com.au/#/home. You can access your account by logging in using your existing username and password - if you do not have an existing username and password click on "register". Once you have successfully logged in, click on "Profile" to provide your banking details.*
_


----------



## barney (25 March 2021)

ps. No secret I expected the SP to rise after this initial profit/take from the div etc etc

On face value, it is sitting a bit flat after tax is taken into account

But if we compare the BCN chart to most other Goldies, it is actually performing very well.

Its an Accumulate Stock for me because I think in the medium term, particularly if the POG rebounds off it current retrace Lows

The SP can only go higher over time

I don't mind watching paint dry when risk is low, so happy to hold at the moment


----------



## frugal.rock (26 March 2021)

Cheers Barney.
Had updated Automic  and Computershare with bank details but haven't given my tax file number.
At this late stage in the fin year, I don't mind so much about some tax being prepaid, will cut the bill down later.
If it was early in a FY, that would be very annoying....


----------



## barney (26 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Cheers Barney.
> Had updated Automic  and Computershare with bank details but haven't given my tax file number.
> At this late stage in the fin year, I don't mind so much about some tax being prepaid, will cut the bill down later.
> If it was early in a FY, that would be very annoying....




Yeah I thought the same.

Secretary Sarah mentioned to me that the "paperwork" will either be emailed or mailed out to confirm the details for each Shareholder  so you should get that shortly.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 April 2021)

Found a decent dividend check in the mail today $1123, and that was after it was hit with the 46.5% tax rate ... good thing we are near the end of the FY.

Will have to update Automic etc with my tax file number...

Still holding. If they had a DRP, I would probably use it.
POG  up and around $1745 USD as I write.
Gold miners doing well very recently, recovering after a strong pull back.
Hopefully Beacon is next in the rotation queue to receive some of that love and have the SP bounce off current area as a support level.

Note, recent dividends totalled $0.007 per share and announced when the SP was around $0.035, representing around a 20% return. 
(The scalpers loved it...)


----------



## barney (7 April 2021)

Burning the midnight oil there FR🎸

Yeah fortunately the divi has covered the current SP downturn.

I thought it might have a little flurry post div but the groundhogs are still nesting.

I would still bet London to a brick that once they announce a LOM upgrade (could still be a few months away, but it will happen)

3.5 cents will be a thing of history. Time will tell.


----------



## Austwide (7 April 2021)

recent dividends totalled $0.007 per share

Too bad .005 was a special div and not likely to reoccur


----------



## barney (7 April 2021)

Austwide said:


> recent dividends totalled $0.007 per share
> 
> Too bad .005 was a special div and not likely to reoccur




Agree @Austwide  that the special divi  was likely a one off, although you never know with the amount of profit they are churning out.

On the flip side, even if they provide another .002 divi in future years (looks likely)

At the current SP that represents a 5.7% return.

Not bad for a minnow Goldie at this early stage of Production


----------



## barney (18 May 2021)

barney said:


> *If they don't plan to sell however,  they may try and squeeze the  SP down after the dividend** is recorded to pick up discounted shares from fringe holders* (before any push higher.)
> 
> Either way,* I expect some movement higher* sometime in the next 2 months.




At this point in time we are 3 months in from that statement I made back in Feb, so a bit longer than I expected

Movement has been static, but if i'm any judge, the Accumulation has been right on queue last few weeks

With the POG also looking more bullish, BCN should break the old .038 level once the Accumulators have squeezed the last out of .036





barney said:


> I would still bet London to a brick that *once they announce a LOM* upgrade (could still be a few months away, but it will happen)
> 
> *3.5 cents will be a thing of history*.




Still stand by that statement and won't be surprised to see Big Cat prowling at the back fence very soon. 

Still lots of assays pending but the first few in about 3 weeks ago were a pretty fair indication:-

*EXPLORATION*

 Follow up aircore drilling at Big Cat intercepted significant gold in primary weathered rock under the paleochannel
along strike from previous results *(The majority of assays are still to be returned). 

Intercepts include:

o JD21B002 5 metres @ 2.42 g/t Au from 60 metres
o JD21B004 8 metres @ 6.52 g/t Au from 56 metres
o JD21B005 2 metres @ 2.02 g/t Au from 60 metres*


----------



## barney (18 May 2021)

Couple of CHARTS displaying why I'm short/medium term bullish.

Obvious Accumulation at the .034-.035 level lately

Won't take much to see this back at last year's highs in my opinion


----------



## Sean K (19 May 2021)

barney said:


> Couple of CHARTS displaying why I'm short/medium term bullish.
> 
> Obvious Accumulation at the .034-.035 level lately
> 
> Won't take much to see this back at last year's highs in my opinion




What's actually driving the SP on this barney? POG, general sentiment, exploration potential? It's a funny little operation. Looks like Mum and Dad with tonka toys working in the Panther Pit.


----------



## barney (19 May 2021)

kennas said:


> What's actually driving the SP on this barney? POG, general sentiment, exploration potential? It's a funny little operation. Looks like Mum and Dad with *tonka toys working in the Panther Pit.*




Lol @kennas ..... that made me laugh    Tonka toys ... Show some respect, lol.

My post 167 above gives a brief rundown of recent "events"  but basically the boys who run this show have proven to be doers.

They fast tracked a small Gold operation with modest grades into a working mine in record time and are currently adding around

$4 million per month to the coffers

They have just paid a 7 cent dividend to S/H's (around 15%) and have a Market Cap of around $130 million

Recent drilling looks certain to increase the LOM resource.  Not much I can say that isn't good, lol

Market will re-rate if they increase LOM. I think 50% SP increase over next few months is not out of the question

Cheers

ps Obviously I hold and am keen to ramp/ sorry, promote the company


----------



## barney (26 May 2021)

Today's Announcement from the Beacon boys.  Forward Sales contract signed for 9,000 ounces at $2430 per ounce over the next 6 months.

Without grabbing my calculator, that's +$20 million from June-November, guaranteed. 

They have been generating an average of around 7,000 ounces per Quarter for the last few Quarters, so,

Assuming $2200 per ounce for the remaining 5,000 ounces we are looking at around $35 million over the next 6 months with around $1,000 AISC so minus $14-15 million

Equals *another $20 million net profit *into the coffers by the end of November  

Last Quarterly we had about +$17 million in cash/gold locked in the safe

By November we will have *around $37 million in cash* ... *Current Market cap = $130 million*

I'm no rocket scientist, but this looks undervalued at 3.7 cents. Happy to hold until the Market catches on


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2021)

Some homework for you @barney 
Your mission;  please report back on the 2 resource estimates mentioned in the announcement.

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT   
24 August 2021 
BEACON ACQUIRES MACPHERSONS REWARD PROJECT 

Beacon Minerals Limited (ASX: BCN) (BCN or the Company) is pleased to announce that it has entered into an agreement with Primary Gold Pty Ltd (Primary Gold) whereby Beacon Mining Pty Ltd (Beacon Mining) is to acquire all of the shares in the capital of Macphersons Reward Pty Ltd (MacPhersons Reward).  

Execution and completion of the agreement with Primary Gold occurred simultaneously.  

HIGHLIGHTS

 Beacon Mining has acquired a 100% interest in the MacPhersons Reward Project, located 45km 
southeast of the Jaurdi Gold Project for a cash consideration of $14.0 million. 

 Mineral Resources have previously been declared at four prospects within the MacPhersons Reward Project area. 

 21km² of prospective tenements including 6 granted mining leases. There is significant upside for additional discovery. 

 Granted mining permits exist over the MacPhersons Reward, A‐Cap and Tycho gold deposits. 

 Conceptual open pit mining studies by Primary Gold in 2017 and 2020 delivered positive results based on use of third party toll milling facilities.   

 The tenement assets are mine ready, with all the mining permits granted.


----------



## barney (24 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Some homework for you @barney
> Your mission;  please report back on the 2 resource estimates mentioned in the announcement.



No problem Mr. @frugal.rock  

Already did a bit of digging earlier. Currently on a laptop so will wait till I get back on the D/top and throw up what I found.

The Ann aside, it seems BCN is still in the slow mover category with rank and file Punters.

I still believe it will have its day in the sun. 

I have a top up order in the queue at 034 with the above in mind


----------



## barney (24 August 2021)

The boys were fairly brief on details in today's Announcement @frugal.rock 

However the recent 2017 Resource assessment and Pre-Feasibility study of the Projects looked pretty robust even at $1600 Gold price

These boys don't generally sit idle so I expect another resource upgrade definition within a few months

Bottom line the Project/s are mine ready and permitted with a small proven resource

They can roll the trucks in and pick up the current over burden from the old diggings and run it through their current mill

Probably pick up a couple of $ million while they prepare the sites for the next phase, lol. 

*MacPhersons Deposit:*

The MacPhersons Deposit (incorporating the A-Cap area) consists of* 2.5Mt at 1.79g/t for 144,800oz of gold*, mainly in the Measured and Indicated resource categories (Table 4). 

The mineral resource estimate is based on *709 drill holes totalling 49,319.9m*. Drill hole data was validated by CSA consultants and only the reliable data supported by robust QA/QC procedures were used for resource estimation.


----------



## barney (5 October 2021)

BCN to pay another small dividend this year of $0.00125

SP has been stagnant as it often is for extended periods but the Co. is plugging away and still making profits

Dividend


----------



## barney (8 April 2022)

And yet another Dividend announced the other day. I managed to add a few more just prior to the cutoff date.

Dividend Ann

Been holding for a long time here and the SP is not known for moving in a hurry, lol, but the continual recent divis are pretty impressive for a Speccy.

I think it is just about ready to head to the next level.  Making plenty of Cash and the consolidation period has been long and steady

I'm predicting a move to 042 not too far down the track (ie Current SP + 20%)  Its just the vibe


----------



## barney (9 September 2022)

Well I certainly nailed my last prediction with this little battler ...not 

Been a bit one way for a while on the chart but the boys are still making money so in true "bad" Spec trading behavior,

I bought more recently including another 200,000 today at 024

A big 33 million shares were swapped in a Cross Trade early today at 024 with a few other decent bites throughout the day as well.

That indicates nothing immediate of course, but can sometimes be a precursor for some action further down the track. 

There is a chance they may pay another small dividend later this year. The divvis alone have made the Stock a tidy accumulation trade, but even if no more divvis this year, I think they will have their day in the sun.  I continue to buy BCN sunscreen just in case.

Chart shows Volume increasing recently with a test of the 023 low being currently rejected.  My recent bottom picking has been a bit ordinary but if you keep buying the lows, sooner or later you get one right ... right!  , Lol.


----------



## The Triangle (4 October 2022)

barney said:


> Well I certainly nailed my last prediction with this little battler ...not
> 
> Been a bit one way for a while on the chart but the boys are still making money so in true "bad" Spec trading behavior,
> 
> ...



Hmm, don't think dividends will be on the table in the near future now that BCN is in a trading halt pending material acquisition as of yesterday morning... 

I cannot find another junior in a trading halt today and usually both parties are halted.  I'm trying to think of any goldies who are currently in a long-term suspension which may be a partner, but none are immediately coming up.   MAT have a transaction which looks like its fallen apart on Thursday with an unlisted company, but I would have thought they would need to be in a trading halt as well if a deal involved them.

BCN only have a market cap of 80-90 million, so whatever they are looking to buy would probably be in the $10-$20 million range at most.  If they were being taken over the announcement would have probably mentioned change of control, takeover, or something like that. 

Anyways, always interesting to speculate on these things.


----------



## Berry (5 October 2022)

"OFFER TO ACQUIRE GEKO TENEMENTS
Beacon Minerals Limited (ASX: BCN) (“Beacon” or “the Company”) is pleased to advise that the Company
has executed an Offer Letter with Geko Pit Pty Ltd (“Geko”) for Beacon to acquire mining lease M15/621
and miscellaneous licence L15/355 (the Tenements) which are 100% owned by Geko (“Acquisition”).
The offer to acquire the Geko Tenements is part of the Company’s strategy of increasing the mine life at
Jaurdi and acquiring projects that build mine Reserves and complement the current operations. The
Acquisition remains subject to and conditional upon Beacon and Geko executing a formal sale agreement."

The consideration payable by Beacon for the Acquisition is:
 A cash payment of $7,750,000 (excluding GST) at completion of the Acquisition.
 An additional $3.0 million from production at a rate of 4% of the recovered gold value until a total of
$10.75 million has been paid

The Company will review the payment of a dividend and provide shareholders with an update when the
formal sale agreement is executed


----------



## noirua (8 October 2022)

Beacon Minerals (ASX:BCN) to acquire Geko mine from Bulletin Resources (ASX:BNR)
					

Beacon Minerals (ASX:BCN) has executed an offer letter with Bulletin Resources (ASX:BNR) for the acquisition of the Geko Gold Mine in WA.




					themarketherald.com.au
				




Beacon Minerals (BCN) has executed an offer letter with Bulletin Resources (BNR) to acquire the Geko Gold Mine.

The Geko Mine lies only 15 kilometres south-southwest of Beacon’s Jaurdi gold processing plant in Western Australia.


----------



## barney (25 October 2022)

I bought a few more BCN the other day at 024.  I think they have the potential to become 'very' undervalued ... although I have been thinking that for a couple of years now, lol  

Anyway, nice to see a lone order of 3 Million shares go through at 025 on the Open this morning.  Where there is life there is hope.


----------



## barney (11 November 2022)

barney said:


> Anyway, nice to see a lone order of 3 Million shares go through at 025 on the Open this morning.  Where there is life there is hope.




Todays CLOSE looked a little "unorthodox", but the Stock has been getting a little bit of attention since my last post at $.025

025-026 looks like the new norm if the recent price action is confirmed.

I have another order in at 026  and a larger order in at 025, if it drops back there.

I have always thought the Stock is undervalued.  With the uptick in GOLD, these lads could easily have a little run if they continue to upgrade/increase their small (but profitable) operation.   All in my totally "biased" opinion of course    (Thats me both whistling and smiling in anticipation, lol)


----------



## barney (2 December 2022)

The Geko deal is now a done deal. This will give them a few more years of production.  Co. also recently announced another Dividend payment.  Slow and steady


----------



## barney (29 December 2022)

My January 2023 Monthly comp pick.

I own it. I like it. I think over time it will pay me handsomely. Hopefully I wont be too old to enjoy that moment  

For the record:   Minnow Goldie which has paid some pretty tidy dividends in recent years. Good management team. 

SP should be higher in my opinion ....... SP will hopefully be higher with a little more water under the bridge.


----------



## barney (30 December 2022)

barney said:


> My January 2023 Monthly comp pick.




CEO's are not known for being great traders of course, but I'm more than happy to see Graham McGarry has just purchased another 17 million shares at 027. 

I assume he doing his own "dividend reinvestment plan" after the recent divi was paid. 

Now owns nearly 405 million shares which equates to +$10 million.  

The optimist in me suggests BCN could be a legitimate take over target a little further down the track?  Slow mover, but certainly watching with interest


----------



## barney (30 December 2022)

Mmmmm,  ...  $100K order took out the remainder of the 028 line which has looked pretty tough to crack in recent days.

BCN has never moved fast in the past so I only expect small ripples at this time of year, but interesting recent price action for sure.

Have a top up order in at 027 myself to round out my holding. Expecting a bit more Supply to drop in at the 028 before any real movement but we shall see.


----------

